# Nicoticket going out of business



## Andre (10/11/16)

The sad news here.

They might release their recipes, see here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Yiannaki (10/11/16)

Andre said:


> The sad news here.
> 
> They might release their recipes, see here.



Sad news. 

I remember my first taste of Nicoticket years back was from you @Andre 

Got hooked on a few flavours after that. 

I feel like Nicoticket never really evolved their business along with new vaping trends. Their juices were mostly very high PG based.

I wonder if this has something to do with their closing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (10/11/16)

This is indeed sad news.

Before getting into DIY, Nicoticket were semi-regular juices for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hyphen (10/11/16)

First international juice I ever tried , fond memories

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Ashley A (10/11/16)

rogue zombie said:


> ...
> *Before getting into DIY*, Nicoticket were semi-regular juices for me.



That right there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NewOobY (10/11/16)

the Virus was my fav juice, such a bummer though.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/11/16)

This is really sad 

Such a well known name, one of the cornerstones of vaping is falling and the vultures are already circling to pick off any scraps before the body is even cold

Rest in peace Nicoticket, best of luck with your future endeavours @Kent Brooks

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Kent Brooks (10/11/16)

Yiannaki said:


> Sad news.
> 
> I remember my first taste of Nicoticket years back was from you @Andre
> 
> ...



Not going to higher VG blends may have contributed to some of our struggle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kent Brooks (10/11/16)

Thank you all for the warm wishes, support over these last three years. It's been a pleasure serving you all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Yiannaki (10/11/16)

Kent Brooks said:


> Thank you all for the warm wishes, support over these last three years. It's been a pleasure serving you all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you for all that you guys have done for the vaping community! 

GCD is one of my all time favourites. It is sad to see you guys go.

Wishing you all the best!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

